# CB Radio base setup for prepping news and comms



## roprepper (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi, because i have seen interest on this subject here is my setup , and some information for those who want to take the route like i have. Enjoy


----------



## roprepper (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## roprepper (Dec 5, 2013)

The antenna is an endfeed with a 9:1 balun
Balun- trifilar winding 3x10turns 0.75mm stranded copper wire(standard extension wire pvc isolated)
antenna element same tipe of wire 4.75metres long
Use a good grounding
Have a nice day and God Bless


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That's a pretty decent setup on the cheap. good job!


----------

